# Rudy in Mankato, MN



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

He is beautiful. He should feel much better after he gets all that excess weight off. Poor guy. I pray for a happy life for Rudy.. He is in good hands now.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Ahh, he is so cute. I just get so angry when I see people who let their pets gain all that weight and then to want to euthanize them. A wonderful vet who took him in.


----------

